# Need a little help understanding my Kenwood HU crossover options



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

I recently installed a Kenwood KMM-BT318U head unit. 

It has a setting to adjust the crossover frequency & gain for tweeters. (see attached page from the manual)

What the hell does this actually do? The unit does not have a dedicated tweeter output. 

I know what to do with the front, rear and subwoofer channels and their crossovers.

Capture by ben.garner, on Flickr


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

The manual appears to imply that the front output can be set to full or Tweeter and if set to Tweeter then it is a three way active output

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

keep_hope_alive said:


> The manual appears to imply that the front output can be set to full or Tweeter and if set to Tweeter then it is a three way active output
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


But there aren't any connections for a pair of tweeter channels.

That's why this is confusing.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

The front output may be configurable for ether full range speakers or tweeters.

Just hook up coaxial speakers for the front outputs and then tell the head unit you have tweeters and see what happens. If only high frequencies get sent to the coaxial speakers connected to the front output then you have your answer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

keep_hope_alive said:


> The front output may be configurable for ether full range speakers or tweeters.
> 
> Just hook up coaxial speakers for the front outputs and then tell the head unit you have tweeters and see what happens. If only high frequencies get sent to the coaxial speakers connected to the front output then you have your answer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I do have coaxs hooked up to the front channels. Changing the tweeter size setting does have a noticeable effect on the sound, but it certainly doesn't change the front channels from full range to HP only.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

Then maybe what it is doing is providing a shelf EQ that allows you to attenuate frequencies produced by the Tweeter only like a band limited EQ

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

keep_hope_alive said:


> Then maybe what it is doing is providing a shelf EQ that allows you to attenuate frequencies produced by the Tweeter only like a band limited EQ
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I guess I can get out there and play some pink noise and watch the RTA as I change settings...


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

Stumbled upon my answer here!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/4061721-post13.html

Good to know


----------

